# Ruby Red Lips and White Snapper as Live Bait



## jw1973

Do any of you ever use Rubys or Whites as live bait for AJ's, ARS, other? I seem to catch a few of these when I rig for trigger/mingos.


----------



## Chris V

Both will work great for big AJs, grouper, cobia and just about any other large reef fish


----------



## Magic Mike

Is it me or have the number of ruby lips gone down drastically? I haven't caught a single one this year... wonder if that is attributed to the overpopulation of Snaps


----------



## jw1973

I fished a very public offshore wreck in late March and caught 6 in 10 minutes. I was hoping to use them for live bait and then everyone starting hurling. I was using small pieces of squid and 3/0 hooks.


----------



## bigrick

last trip I went on we caught grouper and big reds on white snapper, and lots of sharks.:thumbdown:


----------



## J rod

Catch em all the time, i notice we get more ruby's closer in and the white snapper further out, more whites on live bottom too, we catch a little of everything with them, caught same huge red snapper with them and a 30 inch gag some decent AJ but i feel like the AJ's really prefer something a little more lively like hardtail or bonita


----------



## neuby

Bait man in PC almost always has ruby's- We typically catch them in much closer (<60 feet) and sometimes even on the bottom around the buoys on naked sabikis. 

White snapper are often on the same reef as bigger fish. I find that if you cut their tail fin off they are a lot easier to keep on the bottom and/or tangled in your buddies line.


----------



## BigSlick

i've caught ARS and black snapper on grouper on butterflied rubys and white snapper. Is there any size limit or bag limit on white snapper. They aren't named under "other snapper"


----------



## ADRENALINE

J rod said:


> Catch em all the time, i notice we get more ruby's closer in and the white snapper further out, more whites on live bottom too, we catch a little of everything with them, caught same huge red snapper with them and a 30 inch gag some decent AJ but i feel like the AJ's really prefer something a little more lively like hardtail or bonita


Big AJs love whities, trust me!!


----------



## Nitzey

I think we are talking about red porgy.


----------



## Island24

Many call white snapper and porgy the same thing


----------



## BigSlick

that's what was confusing me, I came from the east coast of florida and we called them porgy's. I've caught the grass porgys and the red porgy here(you guys call them white snapper?) so from what i can see in the reg's theres no size limit here in the gulf, just in the atlantic


----------



## 85okhai

have caught a 50# cobia soaking a red lips on bottom and a wahoo on a freeline


----------



## SuperSpook

We had rubys, mingos and whities on my 12 last weekend and caught 7 or 8 jacks 2 - 60 pounders both ate whities....but they all work


----------

